# sunny day saugeyes...in a creek



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

how do you get them.they are soooo finicky, and i'd like to hear some reccomendations on lures/areas.ect.ect
thanks
-casey


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have caught a few including a 19.5 inch this year on a silver Shad Rap RS. They seem to be more likely to hit below riffles while in feeding mode. I throw slightly upstream while sitting in my yak anchored below the riffle. They seem to like a slow deliberate retrieve.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

cool thanks


----------

